# Whats the best lunch box head?



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey, I am looking into a new amp for high gain (Vildhjarta, Dream Theatre) type tone. I have a Ibanez rg1527m with Bare Knuckle Aftermath Pickups. Im torn between the EVH 5150 50 watt head and the Engl Screamer or Thunder. I will be running this thorugh a Orange 4x12. And I need something that isnt going to blow the roof off. If I could get my hands on a used Axe Fx standard would that be better?

Any suggestions and help appreciated.

Oh yeah and my budget is 1000-1500 dollars. 

Thanks!!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 21, 2012)

Custom Finish All Black Mini Rectifier Head


----------



## ExousRulez (Mar 21, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Custom Finish All Black Mini Rectifier Head


 Holy fuck thats awesome! Have you tried the mini rectifier trench?


----------



## Atomshipped (Mar 21, 2012)

A 50 watt head can still blow the roof off. A 10 watt amp can definitely give you a nice punch in the chest and rattle the floor. The Axe-FX is a great choice; you may want to look for something with a lot lower wattage if you're going for a tube amp. The Mesa Boogie Mini Rectifier, Orange Dark Terror, and Engl Gigmaster are all some good high gain low wattage amps to look at. They're more designed for the home player that doesn't need and can't really benefit from a 50W/100W+ amp.


----------



## mike0 (Mar 22, 2012)

is that thing any different than the regular mini rectifier? if not i still just got the urge for one. sorry for the thread jack.

i say go for the 5150 iii 50w, it has a headphone jack so you won't need to worry about the sound even touching your roof. that's not to say it won't get to ungodly levels of volume, but you have total control over just how loud you really want it


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 22, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> Holy fuck thats awesome! Have you tried the mini rectifier trench?


 
No sadly not.
I have the single and triple so I'm definetly a biased mesa fanboy .


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies...How about the Orange Jim Root model? Or Orange Th30. Im pretty sure you can switch the orange Th30 to 15 watts...I just havent found any good clips on youtube showing how it handles metal, djent.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 22, 2012)

I have the Egnater Rebel 20, the ENGL Gigmaster, and the Vox night train........ The ENGL is by far my favorite !! Great little amp and go's as low as 1 watt!!!! New they are pricey....find a good deal on a used one....perfect!

check out Ola's video of the gigmaster in action. It sounds this good.

Engl Gigmaster - Metal - YouTube


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ya I was looking into the gigmaster too, but I dont know if it can go that high gain. I havent heard it go super high gain.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 22, 2012)

Aftertheburial13 said:


> Ya I was looking into the gigmaster too, but I dont know if it can go that high gain. I havent heard it go super high gain.


I edited my post above...check video out

also he has a link of him just playing through the amp...it has good high gain.


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Haha I was just watching that video ...The engl sounds sick raw too. Hmmmm Im torn between the Th30 and the engl now. Engl would be better for at home. But The orange just looks sick and sounds heavy in some videos.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 22, 2012)

only you know what sound you want. go with what you like best. I like orange too. the engl is just the shit for me haha....good luck man.


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Haha thanks...only problem is I cant try any of the amps im interested anywhere.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 22, 2012)

well then you will be ordering new???? if you dont like it...send it back.


----------



## ExousRulez (Mar 22, 2012)

Iv'e said this before and ill say it again, any amp demo by Ola should not help your decision because first of all, all of his demos sound good because hes one of the best producers EVER. And all of his demos basically sound the same.


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ya maybe, depends. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## Atomshipped (Mar 22, 2012)

The Engl will definitely work for metal/djent. The Orange will have better cleans as well as the option to have a slightly higher (barely noticable) amount of volume and a little more headroom. 

The Orange Jim Root model is the a similar concept to the Dark Terror; it's a mini head that can switch between 15W and 7W (I think). Both the Dark Terror and the Jim Root Terror are single channel and have more gain than you could ever need, but the Jim Root Terror has a slightly different voice, is tighter, and has a dry distortion (in a good way).


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 22, 2012)

The engl only sounds good in feardse videos :/ , I think Im going towards the Th30. Any links to good videos of that amp? ya I would love to try the Jim Root Orange. 

One more thing. Would I need a Orange 4x12 for my needs? All im doing is home recording and maybe some live gigs.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 22, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> Iv'e said this before and ill say it again, any amp demo by Ola should not help your decision because first of all, all of his demos sound good because hes one of the best producers EVER. And all of his demos basically sound the same.



Dude, cmon already....he clearly states what he is running through the amp....and he offers a play through of the amp by itself. he's good yes....but there is no magic here....I have the amp....it sounds like his video...i have no reason to lie.

they do not all sound the same...not to me any way.


----------



## Interloper (Mar 22, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> Iv'e said this before and ill say it again, any amp demo by Ola should not help your decision because first of all, all of his demos sound good because hes one of the best producers EVER. And all of his demos basically sound the same.



This playthough vid Ola did was just the DT with an OD in front. I'd say it's pretty accurate. Sounds about like mine does.



Also, for home recording you could get by with a 1x12 easily. I use a 2x12 and it gets loud as fsck.


----------



## WesleyG (Mar 22, 2012)

Carvin V3M

I'm not sure how big you are on Carvin, but this thing seems to be incredibly versatile. I just found it yesterday and have read a lot of reviews on it and it seems pretty cool. Wattage switchable from 50 --> 22 --> 7. Not bad for bedroom OR live gigs...plus it's only $600. It'd at least be worth a shot. =O


----------



## Sephael (Mar 22, 2012)

Love my Dark Terror, but as of late I've been using a Tight Metal through a Tubemeister 18's power section. When I need to be quiet I have the 1w option, when I have to be silent I run it direct out to a mixer with headphone output. When no one is home I get to use the 5 and 18 watt modes. The poweramp colors the TM, but the two channels lets me have two slightly different but equally great sounding options.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 22, 2012)

EVH 5150-III 50W. Amazing. Has the depth mod too now. 3 channels, dedicated clean channel much improved over Peavey version. The lead channel is much quieter... less flubby/fizzy. And only $1k? The 100W is $1800 and doesnt even have the depth mod! IMO at least try one.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 22, 2012)

Is the depth mod stock on the mini 5153?

And anyways, my vote is for the mini rec. lound and brutal as F***

also has great cleans, and great versatility. Sounds great at any olume, and the 10w setting is super helpful. Also nice and light.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 22, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend anything with an EL84 power section for modern metal tones at band volumes, you're not going to get the low end response that is required for that style.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 22, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I wouldn't recommend anything with an EL84 power section for modern metal tones at band volumes, you're not going to get the low end response that is required for that style.



I disagree. Have you played a mini rec?


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 22, 2012)

Seanthesheep said:


> Is the depth mod stock on the mini 5153?


 
The mod is stock only on the 50W scratch... dont know how they forgot that on the 100W when it came out. Hopefully they address this soon. 

But with the 50W I dont see a practical reason to even buy the 100W (there's a few other threads on here that address this so I wont bother to rehash). Plus for me teh 50W is perfect, because I would rather push the gain to a 6 and hit that tube sweet spot rather than be stuck running at a 4, especially since I mostly play in my home / jamming.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 22, 2012)

No, but that is just how those tubes are if you turn up enough to get them distorting.

On the other hand, if you're going to be mic'ed and run through PA all of the time then it really doesn't matter as you'll never be turned up that loud.


----------



## kylendm (Mar 22, 2012)

Baron Custom Amps - Snott Watt

/thread

The best high gain little amp out there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 22, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I wouldn't recommend anything with an EL84 power section for modern metal tones at band volumes, you're not going to get the low end response that is required for that style.



Tell that to my Peavey Classic 50/50.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 22, 2012)

All I know is nothing is _mini_ about the 5150-III 50W. It is a beast, especially for $999. There's nothing else I would buy for a metal amp outside of spending the money on an elite amp like the SLO, VH4, Natas, Fryette, etc...

Actually, if I was in a solid band and my band mate already had the 5150 I might buy something complimentary like the recto or a Framus just so we meshed well. But I'm sure you could also tweak your 5150 to blend so maybe not...


----------



## kylendm (Mar 22, 2012)

This is my new one.





This is the first one. And first ever made for a customer.





Here's some clips I did.
http://tonefinder.com/files/24-SnottthruMesa.mp3

http://tonefinder.com/files/54-FinalSnottofSharyn.mp3

That should sum it up.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn , that snott watt is bad ass!!!


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 22, 2012)

Where are the Snot Watts available? I couldn't find a dealer on their website or the googles.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 22, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Where are the Snot Watts available? I couldn't find a dealer on their website or the googles.



Baron only deals direct as far as I know.


----------



## kylendm (Mar 22, 2012)

Yup only direct but they are selling like crazy. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Baron-Custom-Amps/122040379412?sk=wall


----------



## ExousRulez (Mar 22, 2012)

I laughed at the song of choice for barons modern channel - High gain 1 clip.


----------



## kylendm (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol why?

EDIT: Just noticed what clip you were talking about.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is there any ordering info / price list? My work computer is blocking a lot of their website I think and I didn't see anything on FB.


----------



## kylendm (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah just email [email protected]. The amp is $650 and I think it's $50 more for a loop.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 22, 2012)

^ that's not bad at all... I was expecting more of a "boutique" price bump... like in the Bogner Palermo range...


----------



## kylendm (Mar 22, 2012)

Nah actually all his amps are really affordable and sound absolutely insane. I chose my K88 over an SLO100, VHT UL, Framus Cobra and Dragon, Dual Recto, and 5150s/6505s.


----------



## Erazoender (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 22, 2012)

kylendm said:


> Nah actually all his amps are really affordable and sound absolutely insane. I chose my K88 over an SLO100, VHT UL, Framus Cobra and Dragon, Dual Recto, and 5150s/6505s.


 
^ that is a strong endorsement. Work comp blocks flash/embedded vid so I'll check out later.


----------



## kylendm (Mar 22, 2012)

It's Ola's video of the Mini Rectifier. I didn't like it when I played it. Much prefered the 5150III 50w but I still think my Snott Watt destroys all low wattage tube amps. ESPECIALLY in the price range.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 22, 2012)

kylendm said:


> It's Ola's video of the Mini Rectifier. I didn't like it when I played it. Much prefered the 5150III 50w but I still think my Snott Watt destroys all low wattage tube amps. ESPECIALLY in the price range.


This is starting to sink in. I had no idea these where so affordable....I am buying one! This thing is great! Also I don't consider anything over 20-25 watts to be a true lunchbox head. 50 watters are not what most people are looking for in a small package. That much power just get a freaking Fireball or dual rec.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 22, 2012)

When I think "lunchbox amp" I'm thinking form factor more than wattage. There are plenty of big heads, like the Orange TH30, that can run at 10 watts or less and are still big and bulky. 

I honestly don't think the 5150 III 50 watt fits any definition of a lunchbox amp, it's got the power of most "standard" size amps, and the form factor is nearly as big.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> When I think "lunchbox amp" I'm thinking form factor more than wattage. There are plenty of big heads, like the Orange TH30, that can run at 10 watts or less and are still big and bulky.
> 
> I honestly don't think the 5150 III 50 watt fits any definition of a lunchbox amp, it's got the power of most "standard" size amps, and the form factor is nearly as big.


Ok. I see what you mean, but it usually starts with someone looking for a "bedroom" Lunchbox head and people start start in with the mini rec and the 5150 III every time. Thats not bedroom level. And they are hella expensive compared to most other LB heads. 

Ahhh whatever....i know i know....It's just me only seeing it from what I expect in a LB head....lol....ok then.


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Damn, the Baron amp sounds killer. I will have to look into that later. 

But I have an opportunity to buy a Axe Fx Standard for 1500 dollars... Should I jump on that?


----------



## flexkill (Mar 22, 2012)

Aftertheburial13 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! Damn, the Baron amp sounds killer. I will have to look into that later.
> 
> But I have an opportunity to buy a Axe Fx Standard for 1500 dollars... Should I jump on that?



is that what you want???


----------



## ExousRulez (Mar 22, 2012)

kylendm said:


> Lol why?
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed what clip you were talking about.


I always hear that song when someones doing a high gain/metal clip for an amp.

And how are the cleans on the baron amp? Do they have any headroom?


----------



## kylendm (Mar 22, 2012)

Aftertheburial13 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! Damn, the Baron amp sounds killer. I will have to look into that later.
> 
> But I have an opportunity to buy a Axe Fx Standard for 1500 dollars... Should I jump on that?


That's a bit pricy for a standard. I would go with the Baron. When you plug into the Line Out in the back you don't need a speaker load as it goes to an internal dummy load inside. You can literally sit this on your desk and record just like the Axefx would.


----------



## kylendm (Mar 22, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> I always hear that song when someones doing a high gain/metal clip for an amp.
> 
> And how are the cleans on the baron amp? Do they have any headroom?


Yeah man they have pretty decent cleans too. They break up after a while but they can stay clean. Quite bright but when you turn the switch off and eq it you can get a warmer jazzy clean.


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well Im trying to decide. I dont know if 5 watts is enough for me and the I wont have to buy any effects if I go for the Axe Fx. And the Axe fx is 1500 dollars Canadian.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 23, 2012)

Aftertheburial13 said:


> Well Im trying to decide. I dont know if 5 watts is enough for me and the I wont have to buy any effects if I go for the Axe Fx. And the Axe fx is 1500 dollars Canadian.


What are your needs?? is this for bedroom jamming/recording or band, or all of the above???


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well for now, just at home. But later in a year or two im gonna use it live  . The Axe fx sounds good to me but the price is kinda high.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 23, 2012)

Fractal has Axe FX ultras in stock for $1600 btw... or they did last time I checked few days ago.

Edit: NVM, sold out  

But I still wouldn't pay that much for a standard


----------



## flexkill (Mar 23, 2012)

Aftertheburial13 said:


> Well for now, just at home. But later in a year or two im gonna use it live  . The Axe fx sounds good to me but the price is kinda high.


Technology moves fast man. In two years so many thing can have changed, you might want the next bestest "thing" in two years. If your just going to be practicing in your room basically, I would get a practice amp man...save your cheese.


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ya true, but no matter what there is going to be something coming out soon or is already out thats better. I dont wanna be in that cycle of selling and buying. Can the Axe fx standard produce as good sounds as the Axe fx 2 but just dosent have all the extras?


----------



## ExousRulez (Mar 23, 2012)

Aftertheburial13 said:


> Ya true, but no matter what there is going to be something coming out soon or is already out thats better. I dont wanna be in that cycle of selling and buying. Can the Axe fx standard produce as good sounds as the Axe fx 2 but just dosent have all the extras?


 I am pretty sure the standard/ultra have the updated firmware or whatever that the 2 has but some things might be missing, regardless your considering a 2 channel amp yet you think the standard/ultra might not be good enough for you? Does the axe fx 2 actually go for 4000$? Or did I misread something?


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ya the one I have my eyes on is upgraded to the latest firmware 11...And the Axe fx 2 is 2599 dollars USD I think...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 23, 2012)

i'd say go with the V3M


----------



## kylendm (Mar 23, 2012)

Idk I wouldn't shell they money for a standard. Maybe an Ultra but ina few months to come I think you might be able to find an Axefx 2 for that kinda money. I still think the Snott Watt is the way to go and when you are ready for a band just get something bigger.


----------



## Sikor (Mar 23, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Custom Finish All Black Mini Rectifier Head



There is more colors!

Here are photos I made at Musikmesse:


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 23, 2012)

And if you're going to buy an Axe-FX, what about the Kemper profiling Amp? Of course, Axe-FX will modify theirs to keep up.

RQH --> Red Queen's Hypothesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That's the good thing about tube amps though they never go out of style. Look at how many people still rock Peavey 5150s and original Mesa Recs.


----------



## linqua (Mar 23, 2012)

just posted my NAD 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/191967-nad-carvin-micro-content.html


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 23, 2012)

Sikor said:


> There is more colors!
> 
> Here are photos I made at Musikmesse:



Holy fuck Im getting one, it was a toss up before but  Im gonna order one of those colours, just deciding between the blue and green will be tough


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 23, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> I am pretty sure the standard/ultra have the updated firmware or whatever that the 2 has but some things might be missing, regardless your considering a 2 channel amp yet you think the standard/ultra might not be good enough for you? Does the axe fx 2 actually go for 4000$? Or did I misread something?



The Standard and Ultra do not have the processing power to run the algorithms used in the II.


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, the Rectifiers look niceeee. Oh yeahhh I forgot about the kemper profiling amp. They sound really good, in my opinion better than Axe Fx.

I think Im gonna go with the Kemper, why not save up an extra 350 dollars and pretty much get something better than the Axe Fx 2 (my opinion).


----------



## gtrman2620 (Mar 24, 2012)

Another option would be the Carvin Legacy 3. Coming out soon and the demo's look pretty good.


----------

